# What happened to the Clippers?



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

After our huge matchup last year in the playoffs, I expected both teams to improve and meet up once again. 9-2 at home, but what's up with 0-7 on the road? They were just annihilated by 30 at the hands of the Spurs, bringing them to 3-7 in their last 10?

Brand is finally coming on, but Kaman has struggled. Tim Thomas' shot doesn't quite seem to be there this year.

So what the heck's up with the Clipshow?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Brand was probably tired playing in the playoffs AND then USA. Too much basketball. Probably didn't think much of it. 
I was glad Marion pulled out.

Cassell signed a new deal and/or is on his second season after proving himself haha. I don't know.

We all kinda expected this with Thomas. And I think it also hurts him that he is not with the Suns. But this is part of the reason I didn't want to resign him anyway. 

But maybe one of their fans can worry about their team instead of *****ing about something other than falsely naming the Suns play like it's the only play, and Suns making 3's.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, Brand was tired. but he's been looking better as of late and they still haven't regained that winning mentality. 

Think they'll ponder Iverson? It'd take Mobley and Maggette to get that done, so they'd need Carney or Korver in return to not lose too much depth.

Pipe dream though, I doubt they'd want an Iverson type player on their team, even though they could really use someone to step up right now and put the team on his shoulders.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Scratch that, it'd have to be Livingston or Cassell (who probably wouldn't report). But if I were the Clippers, I'd jump at the chance to get rid of Mobley.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Yeah, Brand was tired. but he's been looking better as of late and they still haven't regained that winning mentality.
> 
> Think they'll ponder Iverson? It'd take Mobley and Maggette to get that done, so they'd need Carney or Korver in return to not lose too much depth.
> 
> Pipe dream though, I doubt they'd want an Iverson type player on their team, even though they could really use someone to step up right now and put the team on his shoulders.


Everyone is. I don't think that any team can afford not to. If all that they have to give up is Mobley and Maggette, BAZING! The Clippers are falling because they rely on Kaman? I know, it doesnt set right coming out of my mouth either. They need a good scorer, I think that Cassell is done and AI can run the team because he's the best! (que Karate Kid Music: you're the best woo ooh nothing in the world is gonna bring you down!)


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree that they need a good scorer. They have plenty of scoring, but they don't have consistent scoring. 

Cuttino Mobley is so off and on you never know what to expect from him. His percentages are up this year, so I can't harp on him too much this time around. But it just seems like you never know what to expect from him. He doesn't do too much other than score, so when he's not doing that he's practically a dud out there on the court.

Chris Kaman seems like he allows himself to be taken out of the offense too easily. He doesn't need to have those 30 and 20 games, he just needs to get into the mentality where he's plaing well consistently.

Corey Maggette is great at getting to the line, but sometimes it's too predictable what he is going to do. You know he doesn't want to shoot a jump shot, since his jumper is so inconsistent. But he's a bad defender. So, like Mobley, if he is struggling on the offensive end of the floor then he doesn't give you much other than defensive rebounding.

Shaun Livingston isn't quite there yet, but he played well as a starter early in the season. They weren't winning like they thought they should, but the whole team was struggling. He's hurtin' a bit coming off the bench again. Sam I Am plays well off the bench, so hopefully they'll give Livingston another string of starts coming soon.

Sam Cassell is not done, and he can't be. They need him.

Tim Thomas needs to step up. Period.

So, question is does the blame for these things rest with the players or Mike Dunleavy?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yikes, lost at home big to the Spurs.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Why are the Clippers losing?

Sam E.T. Cassell go home


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:
 

> Why are the Clippers losing?
> 
> Sam E.T. Cassell go home


Another big loss at home. Tim Thomas was 2-9 from three. Wow, he's not doing well. I didn't watch the game, but it seems from the box that they were pretty out of sync again. Brand gets 12 shots, I hope that was due to the doubles and not their failure to get him the 20 he deserves.


----------

